# Formater ibook G4 avec batterie à plat



## Doctitik (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de récupérer un ibook G4 et j'aimerai le formater. Je viens du monde de linux et je fais mes premiers pas sous macs...
Alors pour débuter, l'ibook fonctionne uniquement s'il est sur le secteur. Si on enlève la prise de courant, il s'éteint sec.

A chaque boot j'ai le droit à un message m'informant que l'on est le premier janvier 1970...
Si j'essaie de formater le mac en introduisant le cd, j'ai un joli message me disant que mon ordinateur va redémarrer et qu'il va procéder à la réinstallation au prochain démarrage à la réinstallation du système... ça redémarre mais ça ne redémarre pas sur une réinstallation; il boot normalement...

D'où ma question: l'ibook est il munit d'une "pile" qui stocke les informations essentielles ou bien l'ensemble de ces phénomènes s'explique par une batterie complètement morte?
Bref, est ce que ça vaut le coup de changer la batterie?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2012)

Puisqu'il boote, dis nous de quel iBook il s'agit (menu pomme/a propos de ce Mac) on saura ce qu'il peut donner


----------



## Doctitik (17 Février 2012)

Laors Ibook G4
Processeur 1.42 GHz PowerPC G4
Mémoire 512Mo intégré
Mac OS X version 10.4.11
Version Kernel Darwin 8.11.0

Merci


----------



## didgar (17 Février 2012)

Salut !

Ta machine n'embarque pas de pile enfin ... pas vraiment. C'est un condensateur [ alimenté par la batterie et/ou le secteur ] qui "gère" le stockage des infos volatiles comme l'heure etc ...

Branche l'adaptateur secteur, démarre la machine, règle l'heure et la date et éteint la machine. Si tu la laisses sur secteur et que tu la rallumes, l'heure et la date doivent être bonnes 

Tu peux forcer le démarrage sur ton CD/DVD en maintenant appuyée la touche C durant la phase de boot.

Blindée de ram, ton iBook supporte Leopard PPC.

A+

Didier


----------



## Doctitik (17 Février 2012)

Bon plus j'avance plus ça sent le mission impossible. Pour ajouter aux difficultés, en faite le lecteur dvd semble avoir quelques difficultés (il ne veut pas lire le dvd de resinstallation... aller savoir pourquoi alors qu'il veut bien lire d'autre dvd... Je branche donc un lecteur dvd externe en usb.
Du coup j'ai réglé l'heure, mis le dvd de restauration dans le lecteur externe,   un joli message me disant que mon ordinateur va redémarrer et qu'il va  procéder à la réinstallation au prochain démarrage à la réinstallation  du système... ça redémarre mais ça ne redémarre toujours pas sur une  réinstallation.
J'ai essayé d'appuyer sur la touche C mais rien ne se passe ça ne boot que sur le disque dur; j'ai alors essayé la touche alt mais je n'ai aucun autre choix que le disque dur...

Mission impossible??


----------



## didgar (17 Février 2012)

Salut !

Cette génération de machine ne boote pas en usb ... enfin c'est possible en démarrant via l'openfirmware ...

Il vient d'où ton DVD d'install ? Il y a quoi écrit dessus ??

A+

Didier


----------



## Doctitik (17 Février 2012)

c'est un dvd original 
Ibook G4 Mac OS X Install Disc 1 
Mac OS version10.04.2 ATH version 2.5 Disc version 1.0


----------



## didgar (17 Février 2012)

Re !



Doctitik a dit:


> c'est un dvd original
> Ibook G4 Mac OS X Install Disc 1
> Mac OS version*10.04.2* ATH version 2.5 Disc version 1.0



Ce doit être 10.4.2 plutôt non ? Si c'est bien ça a priori c'est bien le système minimal fourni avec la machine à l'époque !

Je suppose que tu as déjà essayé de nettoyer la surface du disque et probablement tu as déjà testé le dvd dans une autre machine ... Reste le kit de nettoyage ?!

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2012)

Pourquoi veux-tu le formater ?
Là, il a sa barrette de 256 soudée et une barrette (sous le clavier) de 256.
Avec une 1Go à la place de la 256, Léo tourne plutôt bien dessus.
Comme conseillé par *didgar*, si tu veux essayer quoi que ce soit essaie un Cd de nettoyage (avec les petites brosses).


----------



## didgar (18 Février 2012)

Re !

Si tu tiens absolument à démarrer sur ton lecteur dvd ext. usb, il te faut :

1 - démarrer sur l'openfirmware en maintenant appuyées les touches Pomme+ALT+O+F pendant la séquence de boot
2 - taper "boot usb1/disk:3,\\:tbxi" sans les guillemets et appuyer sur "enter" 

Tu vas galérer comme un âne pour les symboles ":" "," et "\" car ton clavier aura basculé en QWERTY ... c'est normal ...

Si tu trouves les bonnes touches et que ça ne fonctionne pas, essaie "boot usb*0*/disk:3,\\:tbxi" ou "boot usb*2*/disk:3,\\:tbxi" ... me rappelle jamais ... ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas fait ... en fait ça doit dépendre de la prise usb sur laquelle est connectée le périphérique ...

Si tu n'arrives à rien tape "reboot" ou "mac-reboot" et appuie sur enter !

A+

Didier

PS : le 1.42 a 512 MO soudés à la CM.


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2012)

La manip Usb ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Léo.


----------



## didgar (18 Février 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> La manip Usb ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Léo.



????

La preuve en images ... iBook 14" 1.33 disque interne HS que je viens de faire booter sur un disque connecté en USB ... OS 10.4.11











A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2012)

Sorry, j'ai jamais réussi en 10.4 :rose:


----------



## Doctitik (18 Février 2012)

Alors j'ai essayé la méthode openfirmware mais chaque fois j'ai un "can't OPEN boot usb1/disk:3,\\:tbxi" ou " can't OPEN boot usb2/disk:3,\\:tbx" selon le chiffre usb choisi...

Par ailleurs, après avoir corrigé une fois la date, je m'aperçois qu'il ne la garde pas en mémoire et qu'à chaque boot je suis obligé de la rerégler alors que l'ordinateur  reste sur le secteur.

Enfin la solution nettoyage dvd avec un kit, j'ai toujours été dubitatif; ça vaut vraiment le coup d'investir dedans (sachant que, connaissant l'ancien propriétaire, il n'a jamais été nettoyé) ?

Par ailleurs un reboot ou un mac-reboot ne fonctionne pas ; j'ai le droit à un "reboot, unknow word, HERE=ff9e86fc ok" ou un " mac-reboot unknow word, HERE=ff9e86fc ok"


----------



## didgar (18 Février 2012)

Salut !



Doctitik a dit:


> Alors j'ai essayé la méthode openfirmware mais chaque fois j'ai un "can't OPEN boot usb1/disk:3,\\:tbxi" ou " can't OPEN boot usb2/disk:3,\\:tbx" selon le chiffre usb choisi...



A supposer que tu rebranches le disque sur la même prise USB, essaie avec "boot usb*0*/disk:3,\\:tbxi" c'est ce que j'ai fait ce matin !

A+

Didier


----------



## Doctitik (18 Février 2012)

j'ai essayé  et ça ne marche pas non plus;


----------



## didgar (18 Février 2012)

Re !

Joker 

Tu peux tjs lire ça => http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20060301112336384 c'est là que j'avais chopé la commande que je t'ai conseillée ...

A+

Didier


----------



## idefix84 (18 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Et en mettant un .dmg de 10.4 sur un disque dur externe en Firewire, là ça doit booter...


----------



## esv^^ (20 Février 2012)

Si ton lecteur interne est mort, re-démmare en mode target via un autre ordi et sur un dvd universel: moi, je n'ai jamais réussi à installer le système avec mes cd gris (les logiciels si) mais avec un cd universel ça a marché tranquille!
Si t'as pas de cd universel, tu lances un nvx topic avec un titre clair (genre"cherche cd universel Tiger") et tu verras: il existe de nbreux revendeur de copies (mais qui marchent) qui te proposeront leurs services!


----------



## Doctitik (21 Février 2012)

Heu ce n'est pas plus rapide de trouver la version cd en torrent dans ce cas là?


----------



## Doctitik (12 Mars 2012)

Bon finalement après avoir pas mal galéré je m'en suis sorti
J'ai remplacé la vieille batterie du G4 par une nouvelle et j'ai mis un coup de "soufflerie" dans le lecteur cd/dvd
Au final il a bien voulu lire les cd d'installation original et j'ai pu reformater le G4
Et tout a remarché.

Merci pour votre aide


----------

